# Clear lucite bangles



## semtexgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

So here's a pic of Drew in her bangles. 

http://buzznet-00.vo.llnwd.net/media...ore-trl-04.jpg 

I LOVE these.  There's a seller on ebay who has the EXACT one I want ().  I like her bangles better than any of the others on ebay and the internet in general (I'm really picky).  Ok, these dummy newbies on ebay keep bidding WAAAAAYYY before the auction closes - 1 of these bracelets sold for $89.99 last night!  Unbelievable right?  And she's probably buying them for like $5 or $10 each.  Since the seller doesn't live far from me I wanted to send her a message asking where she gets them but she'll probably think I'm trying to steal her customers.  Any suggestions b/c it looks like I'm gonna be waiting it out so I can get one for cheap?


----------



## Katura (Apr 13, 2007)

Hers look like these by oscar de la renta:
http://www.vivre.com/control/product...BFD255.vvprod1

You'd think that palces like Claires/Macys/other chain stores would have something similar but i havent found anything on the net yet...


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 13, 2007)

Those are really cute. I would totally think Claries or Icing would have them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Hers look like these by oscar de la renta:
http://www.vivre.com/control/product...BFD255.vvprod1

You'd think that palces like Claires/Macys/other chain stores would have something similar but i havent found anything on the net yet..._


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 13, 2007)

Check here:
http://shopintuition.resultspage.com...cite&x=0&y  =0


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 14, 2007)

*Hehe well it seems like a few more ebay sellers came outta the woodwork so now this seller's got some competition. I'm watching a bunch of them! I LOVE the ones on vivre.com Katura, only wish I had Drew's $ to go with my love for  her new style!*


----------



## kimmy (Apr 15, 2007)

man i love bracelets like that but my wrists are so skinny, they look horrible on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bummer. i've seen alot of little goodies like that at forever 21, you might want to check there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they aren't exact, but for the average price of $4.80 (which most of f21's accessories are) you really can't beat them!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 15, 2007)

What about these?
http://www.windsorstore.com/shop_detail.aspx?id=53915
they look frosted, but I like them


----------

